# Extremelly swollen labia . . . (thrush or allergic reaction)



## Lydiarose

Sorry this is quite graphic,
I have have thrush for 3 weeks now i kept using live yougurt to avoid using medication but it got to the point where i couldnt bare it anymore.

So i went to the doctors friday and got some caneston cream,
everything was fine (it wasnt helping alot because the thrush was SEVERE and i mean severe and it was only treating it externelly)

Anyway,
i applied lots of cream last night before bed i noticed i was really really itching in my sleep this morning i put my hand down there (to itch) and noticed that my left vaginal lip had swollen to 3 times its normal size it was almost solid and extremelly paniful i automaticlly paniced it was 7am so i couldnt even do anything i went to my gp at 11 who had a look down there said it was definetlly thrush and it had made it swell.

He gave me a pessery and some more cream,
the pessery seems to be working well however the swelling is so so sore and painful.

Any ideas what this could be do you think it is just thrush or somthing more serious?

Im really scared its effecting baby espeically if its an allergic reaction,
ive been feeling abit crampy today aswell but maybe thats totally unrelated i checked the heartbeat earlier seems fine but its about 2 inches under my belly button which seems abit high?? 

x


----------



## lushious09

if you have been constantly itching it you will have caused it to be inflamed... so yes it is totaly normal...when you first went for med you should have been given the pessary the cream is useless on its own... the pessary works wonders and is safe during pregnancy the cream purely just soothes it but if it is at a terrible point it does nothing! 

Give it a few days and just dont itch i no its hard but persavere!(sp) youl find in a few hours the itching will stop but if u continue to scrat it will just get worst... also dont sleep with any pants on it will keep air flowing to that area!


----------



## aob1013

It's inflamed from the itching x


----------



## Lydiarose

Yeah i thought it might be because of the itching but it really is swollen to the point o thought i was touching my leg not down there . . .


----------



## aob1013

Try as best you can to stop itching it, i know it is so hard :hugs:

Wait, am i replying to two threads here :dohh: haha i'm such a ninny.


----------



## Serenity81

I would say it's just from the thrush hun. I have had really bad thrush before and my labia has swollen, although not as bad as yours. Hopefully when the pessary and the cream really start working then the swelling will go down xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

aww hun it's awful. I had bad thrush like that once and it made me so swollen and sore. It took 2 pessaries to get rid of it in the end and lots of cream. Also try to 'air out' the area so have a wash with just water and put on some cream and then wear no knickers around for a bit with just a nighty or something. It seemed to help mine to go xx


----------



## Drazic<3

I have had big problems with one of my labia swelling. Even now, it feels like I have a lump inside one. I had tests for bacterial vaginosis and thrush and both were neg, so they gave me anti-biotics 'just in case' and that seems to have helped. As I say, there is still a lump though. I would keep going hun, I had to go three times before they finally took me seriously, I could barely walk from the pain! Also, airing out is great advice. Always sleep with no pants, use cotton knicks and avoid tight clothes.


----------



## Drazic<3

Also - it did seem like mine was an allergy. Try using just water and 'feminine washes' to clean and try and keep anything away from there really. It's helped me.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

i have always gotten yeast infections anytime i've ever had to take an antibiotic, but i have noticed that mine always hurt worse for a day or so after i start the medications before they feel better...i think its the med working, lol but can you take diflucan while pregnant? it's an oral med to treat it and the last time i had one took it and it was WONDERFUL!


----------

